# "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

						Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..."

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Würde ich mitmachen und würde auch gezogen werden. Dann würde ich mich verschlechtern. Also nein Danke. Glaube diese Aktion spricht eine andere Zielgruppe an


----------



## syberax (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Wie wäre es mit "Wenn ich nichts zu tun hätte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure


----------



## bschicht86 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Würde ich mitmachen wollen, müsste schon auch was von AMD zur Auswahl stehen. Zumindestens dürfte man dann mehr für die Punkte bekommen


----------



## Rolk (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Würde ich mitmachen wollen, müsste schon auch was von AMD zur Auswahl stehen. Zumindestens dürfte man dann mehr für die Punkte bekommen



Ein AM4 Mainboard ist enthalten. Wählt man dieses aus hat man bezeichnenderweise keine Chance das 50 Punkte Konto auszureizen.


----------



## Chicien (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Warum dürfen? Einfach machen!
Ich hatte auch lange überlegt, über 1 Jahr, ob ich mir eine neue GPU und einen 4K-Monitor holen soll und jetzt habe ich es gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden.

Von einer R9 280X zu einer KFA 1080 das mal 150% Mehrleistung ergibt.
Von einem 24Zoll FHD-Monitor zum 28Zoll Samsung UHD Monitor U28E590D.

Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen der lange überlegt denn gerade die 1080 ist das beste Angebot zur Zeit da alle anderen GPU´s zu teuer sind für ihre Klasse!

Dürfen?
Machen!


----------



## zotac2012 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Also eine GTX 1080Ti wäre eigentlich für meinen 1080p IPS Monitor von Dell mit 60Hz schon etwas oversized, aber wenn ich es mir wünschen könnte, warum nicht, hätte was!  Ich frage mich nur gerade, warum die PCGH Mitarbeiter alle die MSI GTX 1080Ti  Gaming X haben möchten, ist die denn deutlich besser wie die anderen? Wenn man sich etwas in dieser Richtung wünschen kann, hätte ich eher ein MSI GTX 1080Ti Lightning oder so vermutet. 

OK,Sorry! Habe erst nach meinem Post von dem Gewinnspiel "Pimp my PC" gelesen, jetzt ist das mit der MSI GTX 1080Ti Gaming X klar!


----------



## MagikerN (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Moin liebe PCGH-Team 

Ich habe noch einen PC aus dem Jahre 2011 mit einem i5 2400 Quad Core einer HD 6870 von AMD und einem ASUS P8H61-EVO-m darauf verbaut 8gb DDR3 1333 

Gehäuse habe ich im Moment leider keines weshalb ich die ganze Konstruktion auf einem Karton steht 

Deshalb wünsche ich mir folgendes
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (26 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 50 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und zu Weihnachten hole ich  mir noch einen AM4 Unterbau mit einem  Ryzen5 1600(x) den AMD braucht Wind in den Segeln 

Würde mich sehr freuen mal wieder aktuelle Titel in vollem Glanz spielen zu können und nicht auf niedirgste Details und reduzierter Auflösung


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Moin MagikerN,
Deine Bewerbung solltest du lieber im richtigen Thread posten, der zu dieser News gehört.
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rustet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

--


Chicien schrieb:


> Warum dürfen? Einfach machen!
> [...]
> Dürfen?
> Machen!


Dürfen, weil Computec-Mitarbeiter aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen von der Teilnahme an von Computec veranstalteten Gewinnspielen ausgeschlossen sind.


----------



## MagikerN (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

was^^ hat die seite sich refreshed xD hatte doch vorhin alle gesehn also bewerbungen und dann bin ich auf komentieren gegangen und jez bin ich hier? lol ok dankeschön


----------



## Chicien (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Dürfen, weil Computec-Mitarbeiter aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen von der Teilnahme an von Computec veranstalteten Gewinnspielen ausgeschlossen sind.



Mein Post bezog sich auch weniger auf das Gewinnspiel sondern auf das Dürfen, Sollen.
Deswegen einfach selbst seinen PC aufrüsten denn auch wenn es gut ist das ihr ein Gewinnspiel macht DÜRFEN sich dann nur 4 Spieler über neue Komponenten freuen. 

Eine 1080 TI wäre mir zu teuer gewesen da die 1080 schon genug kostet obwohl ich diese als das beste Angebot der GPU´s sehe von Preis und Leistung.
Genauso auch der Monitor den ich mir geholt habe in einen Preisbereich gefallen ist wo ich damals auch soviel für meinen ersten FHD-Monitor hingelegt hatte.

Mein Post hatte sich auch an Leute gerichtet die vielleicht auch schon lange Überlegen ob sie aufrüsten sollen gerade von der GPU-Seite gesehen und da hat es sich für mich doch gelohnt obwohl mir seit Release die 1070 gefällt ist es jetzt die 1080 geworden da wie gesagt diese zur Zeit das beste P/L-Verhältnis hat.


----------



## Knurrhahn75 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2017 mitmachen dürfte ..." Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Sehr richtig! Und keine Wahl zu haben ist auch doof.


----------

